# hyperprolactinemia



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I saw this interesting post im newsnet alt.support.depression.medication which may be of interest:

Lampi wrote:
> Been going through the motions (great Pdoc though) to set me straight. 
> Doing my PhD, almost done. Extremely high stress.
> 
> Doc may have given the Clonazepam for the stress stuff, but I'm not sure.
> Am active, heavy but normal bodyfat.
> 
> History: Something going on dopamine-wise 'cause all of this started to 
> get resolved after my diagnosis with slight hyperprolactinemia.

Do you know how high your prolactin level was before starting treatment?
I have hyperprolactinemia with the level being 733(Something like that?) 
before treatment. This was discovered by a gynecologist who referred me
to an endocrinologist for further testing and treatment.

> Was 
> given bromocripting (Parlodel) to suppress, and raise testosterone 
> (which it did).

Were any other hormones tested apart from prolactin and testosterone? I 
had other blood tests done plus an MRI which showed a *benign* pituitary 
tumour which was causing my high prolactin levels. I used Parlodel for a 
while and then switched to Dostinex(Cabergoline) which has less 
side-effects for me... right now my prolactin level is low(12).

> I thought depression was from low Test, GP thought I 
> should see a Pdoc. Found to be slight ADD, got Wellbutrin, then ritalin 
> was working fine, then notice these weird fuzzy/cotton headed days, that 
> nothing helps. Then upped the bromo dose, which seemed to counteract 
> this fuzzy headed thing (never heard of it). Was thinking about possible 
> Reward Deficiency, or that constant stress is killing my dopamine, 
> putting me in the shitter? Anyone else have this at all? Please comment 
> at will!

High prolactin can lead to all sorts of emotions... I had really high 
anxiety... bromocriptine is a dopamine agonist so it would help you feel 
more happy/content I think though I don't think it's a good idea to use 
it for depression unless the depression is directly connected to your 
prolactin levels. Stress and exertion can raise prolactin levels which 
shouldn't be a problem for most folk.

If you haven't seen an endocrinologist yet I would if I were you: it's 
no good treating a mood disorder without a thorough check-up on the 
hormones if there's a chance they could be causing your symptoms.

I don't know of a newsgroup for prolactin issues but there is an MSN 
group: http://groups.msn.com/pituitarytumor

Don't let the term "tumour" scare you: pituitary tumours are usually 
benign and are mostly treated with Parlodel or Dostinex. With slightly 
raised prolactin you may not even have such a tumour or if you do it 
would be tiny... mine was only 4mm.

Hopefully this was more helpful than scary, good luck!

Vashti


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

hyperprolactonimia,I might use that one day to describe what's wrong with me,stop them dead in their tracks LOL as if I'd have a hope of remembering it.

I'd imagine that pituatory tumours are rare.

Prolactin as a lot of nursing mothers might recall is the hormone responsible for producing breast milk(and breast development).
As far as I know it has no benefits for a male............unless lol

A doctor was treating some CFS patients with prolactin because it can in small doses produce a calm,peaceful feeling.You have to be calm when feeding or your milk won't flow.

I wasn't aware that you could over produce prolactin.I don't think this would happen very often.

Best Shelly


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I take your point.

Over production of prolactin apparently is a common side effect for the most common anti-psychotic drugs and does enlarge your breasts even in males to some minor extent. Me for one. :?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

synapse.....just keep an eye that your man boobs dont start to leek...... i know i have the problem of leeky boobs but i am a woman but i never suspected it could be down to the meds :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Synapse which drugs in particular? that's a side effect I could live with.
Have to say it wouldn't be the best thing for a guy though.

These drugs would have to be helping a great deal for a man to put up with enlarged breasts.No kidding I think it would be terrible.
I'm assuming that people don't actually produce breast milk as well,that would be scary.

drugs,it's so hard to know :roll:


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I take Sulpiride - a atypical.


----------

